# Scales



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I know this has been asked before but I can't find it. Where can I find good scale for 1:29 1:24 and 1:20.3


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Screw it! 6 timeout critical errors to get this posted! Enough already!


----------

